# My Big Nasty I just want to show off.



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey everyone its been quite a long time since you seen my face here i been working on a build recently and of course, im just here to show it off to you all, those who dont know me are welcome to look those who remember me, i hope yer proud because alot of this frustrating work that i did have to go though to finish this thing, i got thru because i remeberd some words and random teaching you all showed me raytherwise its good to see you all again:wave::grin:


----------



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice system there mate, congratulations on getting your sli setup working, i dont know much about sli, lol.


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

lol oh no.... thats my older one T i had to upload pictures and for those who might not remember me.

along time ago building magical built his first comp.





that would be the one you see in my system specs....
now. this one. took me a long time to finish. but it was worth it. every moment.











that i will leave secret to whats inside of it. all i can tell you is that its a monster. :SHOCKED::grin:


----------



## Neeko Masochist (Mar 22, 2008)

Envy-Envy-Envy-Envy-Envy-Envy-Envy-Envy-Envy-Envy-Envy-Envy!

I made my point :laugh:


----------



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice case, btw thats a HUGE fan on the side, lol. Mine looks kinda plain being a stacker 830 although im thinking of doing the plasma ball mod on it:tongue:. Im very curious on the spec of that system, hehe:tongue:.


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

lol i know, that one though is customized out the ying yang. it took me a whole 3 day detication to building to get it all set right.. then the extras came a little later, the HDTV, HDMI link to the computer so on... otherwise im just looking to probably getting a good sound card for it... not decent or avarge but rather awesome. since i do have it connected via optical digital cord for sound. which sounds nice on my s sound sys.

P.s. anyone famillar with the water cooling i proabably should start looking into that stuff since this beast can get hot even with the right amount of fans. besides im looking to do some overclocking.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

TOOK YA FREAKING LONG ENOUGH!! haha its good to see you back

what do you want to know about watercooling?


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

forcifer said:


> TOOK YA FREAKING LONG ENOUGH!! haha its good to see you back
> 
> what do you want to know about watercooling?


Heya Fork its nice to see ya again i told you i would eventually build it lol i told you i would, but about the watercooling i just need to know what i need to buy and how to get stuff connected right / safter percuations so i dont,... well you know kill a 700 dollor graphic card :sigh: otherwise its good to be back talking again.:grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

o.o someone has an ultra... lol start a thread in watercooling ill help you there.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

nah there is an sli or crossfire connector i think 2xg92 8800 gts would fit here


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

the $700 graphic card. gotta be the ultra


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

or two 350$ card?


maybe a 9800 o.o


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

the only decent 9800 is the GX2. the GTX sucks... it gets 19k in 3dmark 06 with [email protected] while 3870x2 gets closer to 25-30k.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i was talking about the gx2


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

LOL I love the dust on the front of the computer from that 120mm fan. I have that same issue with dust buildup.

Want water cooling? IMO Danger Den is the way to go. You can get kits or buy individual parts, but if you are new to water cooling I would stick with the kits.

The 9800 isn't out yet.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

danger den fell behind there stuff isnt so good anymore (well other stuff is better) post in the watercooling thread unless you would rather it be here...


----------



## The_Eyes (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice! Ive got the same case


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

lol you guys are funny...yer all trying to guess whats in the computer... lmao...but yeah i want to contunie the post on watercooling here. because first of all it is for this system and that way people know better to what were working with. anyway i have 2 graphic cards and like i said 1 of them is 700$ pfff why would i run a hdtv with a sucking graphic card on a hdmi link in --- otherwise mainly i cant wait to get this all set because i will soon have a 12k watt psu coming to me so i can really start tweak/ overclocking and i need watercooling. its a must so yeah HELP me out!!!!!!!>.< lol


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

you mean 1.2 kilowatt psu right? 12kw would be insane...

ill set ya up with watercooling BUT I NEED TO KNOW GRPAHICS CARD. you can pm me if you want and ill pm you the block  also what would price range be?


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

>.< lol all i need to know is what i need, whats a block lol. the graphic card has 764mb memory there are 2 of them. its a nividia card. i bought it before the price drop. they run extreamly fast... 1400 mhz memory clock. you need a 1k psu to run them. or at least 800 watts. you can play all games on max settings and not lose frames. what gpu am i talking about >.< >.< !!!!! all i need to know is what essientals i need to watercool so first a block whats a block?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

8800GTX / Ultra are the only cards with 768mb of RAM AFAIK. So its gotta be one of them.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

a block is a waterblock. the heatsink part that the water takes the heat from

my guess it ultras if it runs EVEYTHING (ahem CRYSIS) on high)


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

ok so what componets do i need a Block just one block where can you find these? thanks for the complements and help by the way its GTX.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Usually you have these:

Water block(s)
Tubing
Pump
Reservoir
Radiator (with fan)

I haven't actually had the need to look into water cooling recently (except just for leisure) because I have tended to favor air cooling since it has plenty of cooling capacity with the new Core 2 processors (just put a Zalman 9500 on a 65W Core 2 Duo and see how far you can overclock :wink. So Forcifer is most likely right here in terms of what brands to stick to.

I seem to remember two other reputable water cooling brands but I cannot think of their names right now.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

d-tek and EK for all around goodness, swift tech has decent cpu blocks and rads, thermochill has the best rads but are expensive. for tubing, matters more then most think but not as much as others think it does. there is very little difference between the brands its more of how think the wall is etc. what would your price range be? thats very important because watercooling can vary from $150 complete system to $800+. the more you pay, the better the clocks


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

i will have a clean 500 but i can save to another clean 1000 if need be but of course i dont know how patiant i can be but what do ya recomend fork?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

500 should work. TT armor right? that case is actually awful for watercooling but ill see what i can do. 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=199&products_id=21389 great one. there is a fierce debate about what is the best CPU block but they are all equally priced and this one will work fine (and looks the best imo)
painful part right here. SLI GTXs? http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=21307 2 of those. 
nb/sb/mosfets dont really need watercooling. if you really want to, you can, but i dont think its worth it. same goes for ram, hd.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200&products_id=3653 for video cards. setting you up with a dual loop because that case really sucks for water cooling
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ucts_id=4536:7f3da1f810e55434bbce0b3bd0eec81d for CPU. yes, its DD, but their rads are ok. 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ucts_id=3112:0554ca7b3e0506bb5c7708bdfee9d5a5 2 of those. 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ucts_id=3073:d1de6062276e8481f59ea969c53c8f2c i cant find clear when i do ill post. clear at a reasonable price anyway
7 feet of http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=418&products_id=1953 should be enough.

make sure with everything, you get 1/2ID *barbs* so that it fits. the pump has them built in so dont worry


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

its going to be a dozy to install but i can help you through it. try to be on AIM when you do install...


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

ok thanks fork


----------

